# Advice on a Smoker for Dads X-mas gift



## landfilllumber (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello, my father has an old smoker that he uses and is to cheap to buy a new one. He has great luck at times and burns things the rest of the time. He uses a small single burner electric hot plate with a cast iron skillet as the wood tray. I want to buy him a new one, but I see charcoal,electic,propane, what one is the easiest to use? I have read that the propane ones are hard to keep the temp. low enough. Please I need help fast before the holidays. I should mention that cost is a concern what can I get in the $100 range? Thanks everyone for helping me out with this, Victor


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, if he's open to change (as for the heat source), a charcoal fired ECB would be a great addition. Those li'l buggers can produce some great Q for around half of what you have to spend.

Good luck!


----------



## landfilllumber (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello, he has an old brinkman that he use the way I explained above. I was looking at "The Great Outdoors Charcoal Smoker" for $90 on Amazon, is this a good unit? I want to get him a natural burning smoker, but if it is a lot harder to use then I will go with a gas or electrical unit. I like to way the great outdoor unit opens from the front , it will make using it easy for him he has one bad hand. Thanks a ton for the information and time, Victor


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a pretty popular smoker around here, but I don't have one... I am sure someone will be around soon to help you out with the ins and outs of it.

Good luck!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

If your dad likes the electric unit he has, and is to stubborn to get another, i would stick with electric.
Huge learning curve on gas and even more on charcoal.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 2, 2007)

Maybe you could hint at what he'd like ... Ya know Dad I know this guy who has a ---- smoker what do you think?


----------



## landfilllumber (Dec 2, 2007)

What is a good electric unit for around $100 does one exist? Thanks everyone for such fast replies, Victor


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

Brinkman electric gourmet......$69.00
Set it and forget it, your dad will love you!!


----------



## landfilllumber (Dec 2, 2007)

What about a model that opens from the frnt, this would make it easy on my dad to move meats around, as I mentioned he has a bad hand. Thanks, Victor


----------



## illini (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds like you are descrbing a MES 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




It will cost $199 + taxes for the black version unless
you find it on sale somewhere.

I like mine ( MES )


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 2, 2007)

the only one i've ever used is my camp chef smoke vault ,its propane and i love it .


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 3, 2007)

Luhr Jensen makes a unit called the Big Chief that opens from the front.  I don't know what they run though.


----------



## podevil (Dec 3, 2007)

Cabelas carry them for 99.00 electric powered

podevil


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Here it is... looks pretty good!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/co...oker&noImage=0


----------



## richtee (Dec 3, 2007)

The one thing about this one <I think> is it really won't do the high temp bird thing. Seems I read it won't top 225 or so?.

'Course, just looking at it...a bit of insulation might help ALOT.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Not sure about max temp, but they do have that nifty "smoking jacket" thing to slip over it... that's gotta help!


----------



## landfilllumber (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for being so helpful so fast. I ordered the Luhr Jensen Little Chief with the jacket as I'm in michigan(burrrrrrr). I got it from jannsnetcraft.com, smoker, jacket, and a package of rub shipped for $106 not bad I thought. I'll get him on this forum once hes smokin up a storm. Thanks guys and gals for everything, Victor


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 5, 2007)

Need to say where in MI.  Seems like us Michiganers are leading the pack when it comes to members here!


----------



## landfilllumber (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm in Warren not far from you. I get some wood from a small mill in Brighton. Looking to get out that way this or next week. Michiganders are meat eaters, need the high protein for the cold weather. Thanks everyone, Victor


----------



## landfilllumber (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow I'm really mad , I just got the smoker in the mail and in had no it or craft paper on secondary box, it was shipped as is. Well now my fathers X-mas gift is no surprise as he brought it in the house. Thanks a lot jannsnetcraft.com what great buisness practice send stuff 3 weeks before the holidays in its original package. Is it just me or does this seem to be very common sence stuff, not rocket science. Sorry had to vent, I called and reallt only thing they could say was sorry (we are stupid). I almost want to send it back, but my fathers face when he told me thanks, and I said for what, he said the smoker, I said darn it,LOL. Thanks for letting me vent I feel better, Victor


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, that kinda sux, but look at it this way... now you know your Dad likes it and it doesn't have to be returned! You made his Christmas!!


----------



## dougbennett (Dec 9, 2007)

Having used both, I'd disagree with the person who says there's a learning curve for gas smokers. Today, for instance, I was doing a Butt. Other than mopping and adding water and wood, it was as simple as simple can be. And, with a gasser, you can bring the temp right back to 225 with a flick of the wrist. 

Get thee to Wal-Mart and get a propane GOSM for about $100.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 9, 2007)

I didn't see this until it was too late for me to say anything.  Hope you are happy with this choice.  I have both Little Chiefs and Big Chiefs.    Love the Little Chief for Low and Slow Salmon and shellfish.  In my opinion, Big Chief is too hot for traditional Smoked Salmon.  And, neither one have any controls.  You get the factory setting and that is it.  Both are too low for good Poultry and Big Chief is too hot for Fish.

I love mine because they are dedicated to specific uses and are perfect for those.  I just don't think either model is a good all around smoker.  I think there are lots better choices out there.

PM Navionjim and ask him about them.  He is currently in Texas.  But, he is a Pacific Northwest boy and grew up with these smokers, back when they were the only option.  We both did.  In fact they were designed and produced just up the Hwy about an hour.  .  .  back in the day.

You know the standard disclaimer applies.  "This is just my opinion and YMMV".

Skip


----------

